# IBS pain



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone else's IBS pain sometimes feel like menstrual cramps? My period ended a few days ago, but on and off I keep getting that achey, crampy feeling in my lower abdomen/pelvic region.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, that happens to me sometimes. it confuses me because I thought my period was coming back or something. It seems all connected down there. very annoying.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup. Happens to me all the time. Before I get my period I get menstrual cramps in the lower back area and I get my IBS pain acting up. Same with while my period is ending.


----------



## 16795 (Aug 11, 2005)

My gyno told me to start take regular ibuprofen 4 days before my period starts and 4 days after it ends (and she gave me a terribly detailed reason why I get cramps in the first place along with a great picture--it was majorly embarrasing!) Anyway it has something to do with the anti-inflammatory in ibuprofen and that has seemed to calm down my cramps along with a heating pad!


----------

